# Discover your Human Pincode!



## HopalongCassidy

ME ME PICK ME! December 19, 1994.


----------



## Zimpatico

Oooh, sounds interesting... December 11 1978


----------



## Katesrider011

Ohh, April 6, 1993


----------



## Zimpatico

Good lord, I was in high school when each of you were born...*sigh*


----------



## ErikaLynn

February 20th 1986


----------



## LoveStory10

Ok, HopalongCassidy your pincode is 1 3 5 9 1 4 8 3

The first number is your real personality. Its a one, so you are calm and confident n who you are. It is an Air number.

The second number is your "social personalty". it is a three, so you are an organised person when it comes to your family and friends. It is a Fire number. 

The third number is your "global conscience" - how you feel about the world situations. It is a five, so you are logical when it comes to it, and you like to see results. It is an Air number

The fourth number is your "life cycle" - where you are in life. It's a nine, which is the best number you can have in your pincode. you are unique and forgiving, but can be a bit childish. A nine is an every element number.

The fifth number is your "life lesson' - how you will handle challenges. It is a one, so you will be a strong leader in times of hardship. Once again, it is an Air number.

The sixth number is your "inner self" - who you *really* are. It is a four, so you are an investigator; you like to discover new things. It is an Earth number.

The seventh number is your "inner child' - how young at heart you truly are. It is an eight, so you are dependable, and are very mature. It is an Earth number.

The last number is your "love" - how you are to people you love. It is a six, so you are very charming and fun around those you love. It is a Fire number.

You have a tie of the elements; 2 for Air, 2 for Earth, and 2 for Fire, but no Water, except for the 9. This means you love the outdoors, but where you truly love to be is somewhere with water close by. 

Hope that is right lol


----------



## HopalongCassidy

That was cool but my last number you said it was a 6 but its a 3? Almost on the dot of everything. Life cycle: I'm not really childish..... I don't think :hide: And forgiving i am. I'm soft at heart :wink: Ummm, Other then that it's good but the very last one. what website are you getting on. i'd love to do my brother and the rest of my family.


----------



## LoveStory10

Its a pleasure. And oops about that last one... Typo lol. I dont use a website. I learnt this at school 

Alrighty! Zimpatico, your pincode is 2 3 7 3 5 5 1 6

1st. "Real Personality". 2 -You are a nurturer, you love your family and friends dearly, and will make/are a great parent. Water number.

2nd. "Social Personality. 3 - You are organised when it comes to your family and friends. Fire number

3rd. "Global Conscience". 7 -You are quiet about how you feel, but you are devoted to something about it. Water number

4th. "Life Cycle". 3 - you are organised in what you do. Fie number

5th. "Life Lesson". 5 - you are logical when you face challenges. Air number

6th. "Inner Self". 5 - you are logical, and like to see results. Air number

7th. "Inner Child" 1 - you are a leader, but sometimes enjoy acting like a kid  Air number

Last. "Love". 6 - you are charming and fun to those you love. Fire number

Fire - 3
Air - 3
Water - 2
Earth - 0

You are happiest out in nature, by a lake, or in a forest...


----------



## Zimpatico

Pretty good! I'd say most of them are pretty accurate, especially being happiest by a lake that's IN a forest!!!


----------



## LoveStory10

Its a pleasure, glad its kind of accurate. Let me just say everyone that its bound to not be 100% accurate, its just for fun 

Katesrider011, your pincode is 6 4 4 5 2 1 8 9.

1st. 6 - You are a charming and fun person. Fire number

2nd. 4 -You like to discover things about the people around you. Earth number

3rd. 4 -You like to discover things about the world. Earth number

4th. 5 - You are logical and like to see results. Air number 

5th. 2 -You are caring to those that face hardships. Water number

6th. 1 - You are a leader. Air number

7th. 8 - You a dependable, and very mature. Earth number

last. 9 - You are unique and forgiving to those you love. All element number

Air - 3 (with 9)
Water - 2 (with 9)
Fire - 2 (with 9)
Earth - 4 (with 9)

You are happiest around water, or fire


----------



## Katesrider011

Wow, that's 100% accurate for me.


----------



## LoveStory10

Wow, very cool 

ErikaLynn, your pincode is 2 2 6 1 3 4 8 3

1. You are a very kind, caring person.

2. You care dearly about your family and friends.

3. You are charmed with the world in a sense; you love it.

4. You are a leader.

5. You are logical and like to see results.

6. You like to investigate, and find out things.

7. You are dependable, and mature.

8. You are organized around those you love.

Air - 1
Water - 2
Fire - 3
Earth - 2

You are happiest in nature with fresh air all around you


----------



## ErikaLynn

Awesome. Everything is pretty much true. I am happiest when I'm outside in fresh air.


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96

My birthdate is 30 June 1993
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

May 6, 1991.

I'm excited. :-D


----------



## lildonkey8

25 january 2002


----------



## netty83

8th June 1983


----------



## LoveStory10

Sorry guys but I'll have to do yours tomorrow... they take some time to work out and I need to go somewhere soon


----------



## Jacksmama

March 27, 1982


----------



## GeminiJumper

Mine is 6.11.90


----------



## netty83

no probs, look forward to it!


----------



## My Beau

I'm very interested - I love stuff like this!

May 10, 1990


----------



## HorseChic

December 12th 1996

yay, i cant wait till i see my results!


----------



## paintsrule

October 6th 1994 please


----------



## Brithorse1996

16th February 1996  I can't wait to see this


----------



## KatCashen

Feb 19th 1988


----------



## Xela

03/04/92


----------



## equiniphile

Would you mind doing mine? May 5, 1997


----------



## ShutUpJoe

This is Douglas Forbes? I think I remember reading the book about the Human Pin Code.


----------



## LoveStory10

Thanks for understanding guys, Im starting them RIGHT now 

And yes ShutUpJoe, it is him... We learnt about it the other day.


----------



## LoveStory10

Alright... Here we go lol.

*DanceoftheDead*, yours is 3 6 4 4 7 9 1 1

1. You are an organised person. Fire.
2. You are charming and fun around your friends and family. Fire.
3. You like to discover things about the planet. Earth
4. You like to find things out about everything. Earth
5. You are quiet when you face hardships, but you devote yourself to over coming it. Water
6. You are unique, artistic and forgiving. You sometimes like to act like a kid. All elements
7. You are a leader and very mature. Air
8. You are a leader. Air

(with the 9):

Air - 3
Water - 2
Fire - 3
Earth - 3

You are happiest near water 

*Carleen*, yours is 6 5 2 4 1 2 7 9

1.You are charming and fun. Fire
2.You are logical and flexible with your friends and family. Air
3.You care very much about the planet. Water
4.You like to investigate things. Earth
5.You take charge and lead in times of hardship. Air
6.You are a truly caring person. Water
7.You are quiet and dependable, and very mature. Water
8. You are unique, artistic and forgiving. All elements

(with the 9):

Air - 3
Water - 4
Fire - 2
Earth - 2

You are happiest outdoors, possibly camping, with a fire 

Everyone else, I have worked them out, but I dont have the time to type it all out as I'm leaving soon for a camp out at my stables  I'll do them when I get home tomorrow, Im sorry for all the waiting


----------



## howsecrazy

me please.. 9 september 1997


----------



## riccil0ve

October 10th, 1989. =]


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96

wow! That's dead on, that is really cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

Very cool! And accurate as well. Thanks for sharing! =]


----------



## Hidalgo13

October 13th, 1994.


----------



## brookelovesparelli

Me Too please April 11th 1995


----------



## iloverascal777

2 december 1996

This is so cool!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon

Eh. It's 2am and I'm bored.

June 2, 1992. =]


----------



## LoveStory10

Wow, I completely forgot about this thread lol. Im sorry everyone, I'll get started on them as soon as possible, but it may only be tomorrow. Untill I've caught up with the requests I'm not taking anymore... Thanks again guys


----------



## GeminiJumper

Can you finish them up?  Please! I want to hear mine.


----------



## paintsrule

Ditto ^


----------



## Nevada

October 10, 1993 

EDIT

Woops, just noticed you're getting caught up. I can wait


----------



## sullylvr

This is so cool!! I'll be waiting till your caught up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maria Lange

3 february 1964


----------



## Maria Lange

Mine is 3 February 1964


----------



## Britt

March 28, 1990


----------



## alexischristina

(Guys this thread is from 2011, I'm not sure OP is coming back to keep doing them! :lol


----------

